# West Palm Beach



## haux (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello again!


West Palm Beach waterfront by raptoralex, on Flickr


Lady M yacht by raptoralex, on Flickr


Harvey Building by raptoralex, on Flickr


Paragliding by raptoralex, on Flickr


Ferrari Palm Beach by raptoralex, on Flickr


Classic cars mural by raptoralex, on Flickr

CityPlace is a shopping district downtown.


CityPlace by raptoralex, on Flickr


CityPlace by raptoralex, on Flickr


CityPlace buildings by raptoralex, on Flickr


CityPlace by raptoralex, on Flickr


Hotel Evernia by raptoralex, on Flickr

I LOVE the crazy cars these people have. It's absurd how much some of these cost. Most of them are likely owned by the people who live on the island of Palm Beach, not West Palm Beach. Like this Rolls-Royce. It's a $400,000 car. No one on the mainland owns something like that.


Rolls-Royce Phantom Extended Wheelbase by raptoralex, on Flickr


Jaguar 4-0 S-Type hood ornament by raptoralex, on Flickr


Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera Coupe by raptoralex, on Flickr


Ferrari F430 by raptoralex, on Flickr


The Whitney condos by raptoralex, on Flickr


The Whitney condos by raptoralex, on Flickr


Abandoned jai alai facility by raptoralex, on Flickr


Singer Island high-rises by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## Hyperdanny (Jun 3, 2007)

oh wonderful West Palm..my summer place since 1998...thank God I'll be back in couple months..tks very much for the pics!

PS how is Clematis St. doing? ..a little better, I hope..


----------



## haux (Aug 21, 2006)

Flagler House condos by raptoralex, on Flickr


Portofino South Condominium by raptoralex, on Flickr
The closed windows and doors are probably seasonal homes. Since it's summer, the wealthy people with winter homes here move back to the North and Northeast. They board up their windows while they're away because it's hurricane season. There are a lot of condos like this along the water.


Yacht club only by raptoralex, on Flickr


Tree-lined street by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flags by raptoralex, on Flickr


Esperante building by raptoralex, on Flickr


Islander yacht by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## haux (Aug 21, 2006)

How about some of the mega wealth on Palm Beach?


Palm Beach yachts by raptoralex, on Flickr


Sunshine yacht by raptoralex, on Flickr


Yachts at sunset by raptoralex, on Flickr


Lightning over mansions by raptoralex, on Flickr

The next three are on Worth Avenue, a street loaded with high-end shops.


Saks Fifth Avenue Palm Beach by raptoralex, on Flickr


Gucci Palm Beach by raptoralex, on Flickr


Neiman Marcus Palm Beach by raptoralex, on Flickr

I plan on going back to Worth Avenue when the weather's a bit clearer and getting more shots of all the stores.


Oceanside condos by raptoralex, on Flickr


Storm behind Palm Beach by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

I visited West Palm Beach back in March of '07. Very lovely city.  Much quieter than I anticipated it to be. Nonetheless, very clean and stunningly attractive Florida city.


----------



## haux (Aug 21, 2006)

I went to the Flagler Museum on Founder's Day in June and finally got around to uploading them. Henry Flagler was the ultra-wealthy founder of Palm Beach and is credited with making Florida a tourist destination. He founded Standard Oil and the Florida East Coast Railway.

This is the absurd home he lived in.


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr
The ceilings are elaborate. They were pretty fun to photograph. How interesting to have a different ceiling in every room.


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr
There are something like a million guest rooms. I lost count.


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr
Master bedroom


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr
Master bathroom


Flagler Museum by raptoralex, on Flickr


Flagler's personal railcar by raptoralex, on Flickr


West Palm Beach condos and yacht by raptoralex, on Flickr
And here's a yacht in front of a high-rise condo in West Palm Beach. This is taken from the museum grounds.


----------



## haux (Aug 21, 2006)

More shots from around the area.


Yachts by raptoralex, on Flickr


Won Buy Land yacht by raptoralex, on Flickr


Downtown West Palm beach by raptoralex, on Flickr


Trump Plaza by raptoralex, on Flickr


Trianon condos by raptoralex, on Flickr


Singer Island high-rises by raptoralex, on Flickr


Singer Island high-rises by raptoralex, on Flickr


Rapallo condos by raptoralex, on Flickr

*I also took some pictures of Palm Beach from West Palm. It's difficult to get decent pictures on the island because everything has 10-foot hedges surrounding it.*

Mar-a-Lago by raptoralex, on Flickr
This is the Mar-a-Lago Club, an exclusive club for the multimillionaires there. Donald Trump owns it. He has a home at the club, and I think he's got a home on the North End, which is where all the gigantic estates are.

*These mansions are on the Intracoastal Waterway (not the ocean). None of them sells for less than $3 million. That's just an estimate. They probably go for no less than $8 million.*

Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Everglades Island mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Everglades Island mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Everglades Island mansion under construction by raptoralex, on Flickr


Everglades Island mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Beach walker and a ship by raptoralex, on Flickr


West Palm Beach zoom burst by raptoralex, on Flickr
Here's a picture to make West Palm's downtown look interesting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am visiting Florida in 10 days and I will definitely go to Palm Beach (Worth Avenue) and West Palm Beach (not sure where)


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! :applause:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

quite a nice place to spend a holiday.


----------



## haux (Aug 21, 2006)

*Palm Beach*

I took a tour boat that passed by some mansions that front the Intracoastal Waterway. They're not the most elaborate mansions on the island, but they are impressive and ridiculous.


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr
This is a modern-style mansion. There are several architectural styles on the island. The rich people who first moved there brought the styles of their hometowns with them, so there are homes in the style of Nantucket, the Mediterranean, Cape Cod and the Florida Keys, to name a few. Addison Mizner is a big name there.


Privacy hedge by raptoralex, on Flickr
Palm Beach has very strict rules on fences. The tour guide told us they can only be 3 or 4 feet tall, which doesn't do much for privacy or security. But they don't have as strict rules on hedges. These privacy hedges are about 40 feet tall.


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr
This is a smaller, less elaborate mansion.


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Henry Kravis' mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr
Kravis is a big supporter of the arts in the area. There's a big building in West Palm Beach named after him, the Kravis Center for the Performing Arts. He has a hedge maze in this yard.


Privacy hedge by raptoralex, on Flickr
Another giant hedge.


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr
This person either had a party the day before or was setting up for a party. Remember, this is someone's backyard. It's not a wedding venue or a park.


Three levels of privacy hedges by raptoralex, on Flickr


Palm Beach mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr


Vera Wang's mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr
Vera Wang designs wedding dresses. There's a greenish-blue mushroom sculpture on the right in the yard. Our tour guide told us that means she's in town.


Bernard Madoff's former mansion by raptoralex, on Flickr
The world's worst Ponzi schemer used to live here.


Lake Towers condos by raptoralex, on Flickr


Steve Jobs' yacht Venus by raptoralex, on Flickr
This is the Apple Inc. co-founder's yacht. He never got to see its completion.

Thus ends my tour of this side of the island where all the terrible rich people live. I'm going to try to go through the town and get more shots, but it's way more difficult in the town itself because every home is covered with those tall hedges from the street.


----------



## Andyxox (Feb 25, 2007)

The Modernist Mansion is designed by Richard Meier. I have heard rumors of it existing but was never able to find it. Do you know where exactly its located?


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

I would love to be in WPB right now :drool:

I've got a mean case of the winter blues.


----------



## haux (Aug 21, 2006)

Andyxox said:


> The Modernist Mansion is designed by Richard Meier. I have heard rumors of it existing but was never able to find it. Do you know where exactly its located?


It's on the north end (north of the Flagler Memorial Bridge) and on the Intracoastal Waterway side. Here it is in satellite view.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

This is certainly the most I've ever seen of West Palm Beach. Good job. 

The continuous low hedge seems to be common with waterfront mansions too. Maybe the distance of unbroken hedge is a big thing there.


----------



## Miles1800 (5 mo ago)

i wonder if anyone from this thread knows how much the city has changed?


----------



## StPeteMiles (5 mo ago)

Beautiful city


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Miles1800 said:


> i wonder if anyone from this thread knows how much the city has changed?


Dramatically.


----------

